# Querétaro bound



## derek.larson (Jul 6, 2015)

Instead of moving to Guanajuato, which was the original plan, we're heading to Queretero (the state) in about six weeks. We'll look for a decent temporary place to stay in Jalpan de Serra, and using that as a base, check out the surrounding communities for a more permanent residence. 

Anyone with knowledge of the Sierra Gorda region, please chime in to tell me what you know, or what to watch out for. Jalpan might be a bit hot/humid in the summer for my liking, so I expect we may do the majority of our search in Pinal de Amoles and San Joaquin.


----------



## GARYJ65 (Feb 9, 2013)

derek.larson said:


> Instead of moving to Guanajuato, which was the original plan, we're heading to Queretero (the state) in about six weeks. We'll look for a decent temporary place to stay in Jalpan de Serra, and using that as a base, check out the surrounding communities for a more permanent residence. Anyone with knowledge of the Sierra Gorda region, please chime in to tell me what you know, or what to watch out for. Jalpan might be a bit hot/humid in the summer for my liking, so I expect we may do the majority of our search in Pinal de Amoles and San Joaquin.


It would be Querétaro
What will you be doing?
You are comparing apples with pears here, Guanajuato and then Jalpan?


----------



## derek.larson (Jul 6, 2015)

Querétaro...Querétaro...Querétaro...Querétaro. OK, that should be enough to not make the mistake again.

Why Jalpan (La Sierra Gorda) instead of Guanajuato? That was a tough decision. We really love the city of Guanajuato, having been there twice before, but the main reason is that I'm more of an adventurer than a city dweller. I like to hike, paddle, run, bike and take photographs of wildlife and landscapes. Yeah, I suppose you can do some of those things in Guanajuato, too, but there are only so many times you can hike up La Bufa. Who knows? We may still head to Guanajuato someday, especially if we find the educational system in the area to be sub-standard. I'm already anticipating he healthcare to be screwed-up after reading several unflattering articles about the facilities in the area. If things don't work out in that part of Querétaro, we can always pack up and go elsewhere, with possible secondary options being Querétaro (the city), Guanjuato and Aguascalientes. 

What will I do? I haven't quite figured out that part yet, but mostly take care of my kids...hike, bike, paddle and take a lot of photos. I'd also like to do some environmental volunteer work in the Sierra Gorda, if they'll take me.


----------



## GARYJ65 (Feb 9, 2013)

derek.larson said:


> Querétaro...Querétaro...Querétaro...Querétaro. OK, that should be enough to not make the mistake again.
> 
> Why Jalpan (La Sierra Gorda) instead of Guanajuato? That was a tough decision. We really love the city of Guanajuato, having been there twice before, but the main reason is that I'm more of an adventurer than a city dweller. I like to hike, paddle, run, bike and take photographs of wildlife and landscapes. Yeah, I suppose you can do some of those things in Guanajuato, too, but there are only so many times you can hike up La Bufa. Who knows? We may still head to Guanajuato someday, especially if we find the educational system in the area to be sub-standard. I'm already anticipating he healthcare to be screwed-up after reading several unflattering articles about the facilities in the area. If things don't work out in that part of Querétaro, we can always pack up and go elsewhere, with possible secondary options being Querétaro (the city), Guanjuato and Aguascalientes.
> 
> What will I do? I haven't quite figured out that part yet, but mostly take care of my kids...hike, bike, paddle and take a lot of photos. I'd also like to do some environmental volunteer work in the Sierra Gorda, if they'll take me.


Any of the towns in Sierra Gorda will be substandard on...just about anything

Try San Juan del Rio, close enough to sierra gorda and not so big as the others


----------



## RickS (Aug 6, 2009)

"You are comparing apples with pears here, Guanajuato and then Jalpan? "

I'll certainly second that!!! Maybe apples to kumquats even... or apples to peanuts.

While I have no real definitive information about Jalpan, I have been through there/stayed there overnight a couple of times. While I love the Sierra Gorda region you will definitely find it to be in a whole 'nother universe than the other places that you were considering living. Jalpan is small and probably doesn't have another ****** living there, at least not younger than 70 years old. Spanish language only. Nice for a visit especially to see several of the Franciscan missions started by (the now) Saint Junípero Serra. Yes it is a World Heritage Site and maybe even a Pueblos Mágico but at the end of the day it is 'just' a small agricultural community. There is a pretty good tourism sector which will draw visitors, maybe mostly younger from Mexico City and Queretaro City, to enjoy the outdoor activities.

Also, I don't remember it being too humid (but I've only been there in the winter) as it is at elevation... probably 2500 ft or so. 

I also agree with the comment about 'trying San Juan del Rio' as it is more prosperous and closer to some real civilization. 

Good luck with whatever choice you make.....


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

RickS said:


> …
> 
> Also, I don't remember it being too humid (but I've only been there in the winter) as it is at elevation... probably 2500 ft or so.
> 
> ...


I think you mean "2500 m or so"


----------



## RickS (Aug 6, 2009)

Nope, I mean 2500 feet! 2500 meters would be over 8000' and that territory is not that high. So just to be sure, I just looked it up and it is 746 meters.... 2447 feet.


----------



## derek.larson (Jul 6, 2015)

My OCD clearly indicates a hot/humid environment around Jalpan, but just 30 minutes away in Pinal de Amoles, the temps are more Zacatecas-like (with higher humidity) at an elevation around 7,000' ASL. A further 30 minutes away, in San Joaquin, it is even chillier at elevations around 8,000' ASL.


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

RickS said:


> Nope, I mean 2500 feet! 2500 meters would be over 8000' and that territory is not that high. So just to be sure, I just looked it up and it is 746 meters.... 2447 feet.


My mistake. I didn't realize Jalpan was down off the central plateau.


----------



## denik12 (Oct 1, 2015)

RickS said:


> Nope, I mean 2500 feet! 2500 meters would be over 8000' and that territory is not that high. So just to be sure, I just looked it up and it is 746 meters.... 2447 feet.


You sure, that it over 8000?


----------



## ojosazules11 (Nov 3, 2013)

denik12 said:


> You sure, that it over 8000?


2500 meters = 8202 ft


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

ojosazules11 said:


> 2500 meters = 8202 ft


What is the confusion now. RickS said 2500 feet and he meant it. I confused the issue by suspecting that he meant 2500 meters, but he did not.

(I was confused because the one time I was in Jalpan we drove there from Querétaro which is at 2000 meters. We drove up first to cross the mountains. What I didn't remember or realize was how far down we then drove. I was in the back of a van. Thus my faulty impression was that Jalpan was in the mountains above Queretaro. In reality, it is in a valley below Qro on the other side of the mountain range.)


----------



## derek.larson (Jul 6, 2015)

TundraGreen said:


> What is the confusion now. RickS said 2500 feet and he meant it. I confused the issue by suspecting that he meant 2500 meters, but he did not.
> 
> (I was confused because the one time I was in Jalpan we drove there from Querétaro which is at 2000 meters. We drove up first to cross the mountains. What I didn't remember or realize was how far down we then drove. I was in the back of a van. Thus my faulty impression was that Jalpan was in the mountains above Queretaro. In reality, it is in a valley below Qro on the other side of the mountain range.)


There's a significant downhill (over 20 miles long) from Pinal de Amoles to Jalpan, which is probably the way you travelled.

A few tidbits I have noticed during my pre-move research:

-Rent seems quite a bit cheaper in the area of Jalpan-Pinal de Amoles-San Joaquin than other places in Mexico I have looked, which isn't a huge surprise given it's much poorer than a lot of the places I have been.

-My wife called a private school in Pinal de Amoles for our 5 year old and was told the tuition is 300 pesos a month. I aked her to call back to verify the cost, and the amount was confirmed.

-I need to find out who the builder was for the "Casa de los Cuatro Vientos" in Pinal de Amoles...


----------



## GARYJ65 (Feb 9, 2013)

derek.larson said:


> There's a significant downhill (over 20 miles long) from Pinal de Amoles to Jalpan, which is probably the way you travelled.
> 
> A few tidbits I have noticed during my pre-move research:
> 
> ...


Are you still so much sure that you want to live there?

Why do you need the builder's info for?


----------



## derek.larson (Jul 6, 2015)

The builder's info? Because it might be good to know in the future, and he seems to know what he's doing to my untrained eye (oh, and I already have his name). 

My focus is on Pinal de Amoles, but we'll stay temporarily in Jalpan to see other nearby areas. 

Our first night or two may be spent in Xilitla, as it looks to be in range of a daylight trip from the border, plus I found a seemingly secure camping area that accepts dogs.


----------

